# identify this peacock



## swimmingwiththefish (Aug 23, 2012)

Is this a Ngara Flametail? It's about 3-3/12 inches


----------



## Allan01230 (May 23, 2013)

looks like a bi-color 500


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Def not a Flametail, maybe a hybrid.


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

tangerine tiger x peacock hybrid?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

True, the colors resemble that of a Flametail but I wouldn't be so quick to identify it as such.The slope of the head looks wrong for a Flametail. Definitely not a Bi-color. If it's in an all-male tank, I'd call it a peacock and let it go at that.

What was it sold as?


----------



## swimmingwiththefish (Aug 23, 2012)

It was sold as a Ngara Flametail. Order it from on online vendor. One of the sponsors of this site.


----------



## swimmingwiththefish (Aug 23, 2012)

Revised: 
It was sold as an Aulonocara Stuartgranti (Ngara) Orange (Ngara Flametail Orange).

I was under the impression that online vendors did not sell hybrids unless they are labeled as such. Am I wrong in that assumption? I never thought there was a chance of getting a hybrid from an online vendor.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

swimmingwiththefish said:


> I never thought there was a chance of getting a hybrid from an *online *vendor.


http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Proof_that_everything_on_the_internet_is_true

Couldn't resist!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Flametails can range from a yellowish to almost a brick red so it may be a flametail, I've just never seen one so yellow...and the yellow seems to go quite high up on the body. It does look like the image from a vendor (just doing a google image search). From what I've read the Mdoka variant tends to be more on the yellow/orange side and the Ngara variant tends to be on the red/orange side.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Depends on which sellers. A few of these online sellers even have a few listings with names and pictures that have errors. The names are vague, more than exact. Other sellers are more exact. In my buying from vendors, I was disappointed how sellers did not want to answer questions about their fish, they acted annoyed and flippant, buy it or leave them alone, like whatever does it matter.

Now as for the fish, he does not look like a great example so far, let him settle down and see if he colors up more, and those dark bars disappear.


----------



## swimmingwiththefish (Aug 23, 2012)

lilscoots said:


> Flametails can range from a yellowish to almost a brick red so it may be a flametail, I've just never seen one so yellow...and the yellow seems to go quite high up on the body. It does look like the image from a vendor (just doing a google image search). From what I've read the Mdoka variant tends to be more on the yellow/orange side and the Ngara variant tends to be on the red/orange side.


This fish looks nothing like the picture from the vendor.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

swimmingwiththefish said:


> lilscoots said:
> 
> 
> > Flametails can range from a yellowish to almost a brick red so it may be a flametail, I've just never seen one so yellow...and the yellow seems to go quite high up on the body. It does look like the image from a vendor (just doing a google image search). From what I've read the Mdoka variant tends to be more on the yellow/orange side and the Ngara variant tends to be on the red/orange side.
> ...


One of the vendors that is a sponsor of this site has a flametail in their picture that is quite yellow with some vertical barring similar to what is seen in your picture. I've no idea what vendor you used..

The vertical barring looks to be a result of stress to me, maybe let it settle in and see what it's coloration looks like then.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

swimmingwiththefish said:


> lilscoots said:
> 
> 
> > Flametails can range from a yellowish to almost a brick red so it may be a flametail, I've just never seen one so yellow...and the yellow seems to go quite high up on the body. It does look like the image from a vendor (just doing a google image search). From what I've read the Mdoka variant tends to be more on the yellow/orange side and the Ngara variant tends to be on the red/orange side.
> ...


You do realize that males vary with mood, and a male would have to be very comfortable and fully colored to look like a show male. Food high in carotene also may help make the yellow deeper.

I dunno, may not be a fine example, but you see what a retailer has to deal with with customers... every fish they send out is not going to look like the show picture, at least at first. And then they get really cynical listening to people complain, and when one has a real complaint they ignore them. Some of their customers probably couldn't tell a Ngara Peacock from a Borleyi from a Red Empress.


----------

